
Is college worth it? One professor says no - palencharizard
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/why-higher-education-has-little-incentive-to-deliver-better-value/2018/03/08/a02684e0-224a-11e8-94da-ebf9d112159c_story.html
======
poster123
The title exaggerates Caplan's conclusion. As the article says, "Caplan
calculates that while those who stick it out and earn a degree earn a good
return on their personal investment, that doesn’t apply to the half of poorly
performing students who drop out."

